# any experience with this NC breeder?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It's been a few years since I checked in with breeders, and so I'm not familiar with ShowCase. Some of her dogs are lovely, and I trust that you've looked into all the usual health checks. Gloria at Tintlet Poodles is another wonderful breeder in western NC. She used to be active here and her dogs are solid: good structure, healthy, great temperament.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have heard positive and negative things about Showcase. The negatives involve their sire Ranger whose line includes severe temperamental problems via his dam. This is anecdotal by somebody who personally knew the dogs and worked with one of the poorly tempered dogs. It is possible the issue has been bred out, but I would be cautious. I would also require confirmation of all health testing as I believe records on OFA are lacking.

Tintlet, Aery, and Eaglehill-South are three stellar breeders in that area.


----------



## Ivmargarita (Jan 15, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> I have heard positive and negative things about Showcase. The negatives involve their sire Ranger whose line includes severe temperamental problems via his dam. This is anecdotal by somebody who personally knew the dogs and worked with one of the poorly tempered dogs. It is possible the issue has been bred out, but I would be cautious. I would also require confirmation of all health testing as I believe records on OFA are lacking.
> 
> Tintlet, Aery, and Eaglehill-South are three stellar breeders in that area.


thank you so much! From what I’m seeing ranger has been retired now and she did provide me with health testing results although it wasn’t through ofa( it was still pretty detailed) not sure if that’s a good thing or not that it wasn’t ofa website
I spoke to Debbie from eagle hill and she isn’t doing a waitlist at the moment. She will have a litter but said to just keep in touch since the demand is so high the waitlist doesn’t make sense for her. I of course will stay in touch and have been emailing her almost weekly to say that I’m still interested ( it’s probably very annoying since every breeder gets tons of messages nowadays) but I want to get on a few more waitlists since getting a puppy is such a long wait which I don’t mind , just don’t want to putt all of my eggs in just one basket


----------



## Ivmargarita (Jan 15, 2021)

Liz said:


> It's been a few years since I checked in with breeders, and so I'm not familiar with ShowCase. Some of her dogs are lovely, and I trust that you've looked into all the usual health checks. Gloria at Tintlet Poodles is another wonderful breeder in western NC. She used to be active here and her dogs are solid: good structure, healthy, great temperament.


Thank you! I will definitely email them!
She did provide me with health testing although it wasn’t ofa website, but the tests seem very detailed. She seems to care and has active Facebook so I want to believe it might be good


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Ivmargarita said:


> thank you so much! From what I’m seeing ranger has been retired now and she did provide me with health testing results although it wasn’t through ofa( it was still pretty detailed) not sure if that’s a good thing or not that it wasn’t ofa website
> I spoke to Debbie from eagle hill and she isn’t doing a waitlist at the moment. She will have a litter but said to just keep in touch since the demand is so high the waitlist doesn’t make sense for her. I of course will stay in touch and have been emailing her almost weekly to say that I’m still interested ( it’s probably very annoying since every breeder gets tons of messages nowadays) but I want to get on a few more waitlists since getting a puppy is such a long wait which I don’t mind , just don’t want to putt all of my eggs in just one basket


Though he is retired, I have heard most of her dogs have him in the pedigree. She may have some that do not include him though. Results that aren't on OFA are fine though not ideal. Just make sure they are the correct test results and such.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I have heard positive and negative things about Showcase. The negatives involve their sire Ranger whose line includes severe temperamental problems via his dam. This is anecdotal by somebody who personally knew the dogs and worked with one of the poorly tempered dogs. It is possible the issue has been bred out, but I would be cautious. I would also require confirmation of all health testing as I believe records on OFA are lacking.
> 
> Tintlet, Aery, and Eaglehill-South are three stellar breeders in that area.


Just curious, what were the positives you have heard about Showcase? I have no vested interest, just think it would be helpful for future readers of this thread to hear both sides of what you know.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Though he is retired, I have heard most of her dogs have him in the pedigree. She may have some that do not include him though. Results that aren't on OFA are fine though not ideal. Just make sure they are the correct test results and such.


This has got me thinking: Is there any sort of formal tracking of temperament issues? Seems to me that this information in a pedigree is as important as health test results!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

a2girl said:


> Just curious, what were the positives you have heard about Showcase? I have no vested interest, just think it would be helpful for future readers of this thread to hear both sides of what you know.


I didn't mention because I don't actually have specifics. It is only that I have seen them recommended as a reputable breeder in that area by somebody who I would expect to be recommending decent breeders. I assume they have been recommended because they health test and title their dogs and follow general guidelines for ethical breeding. But likely that person had no personal experience.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This has got me thinking: Is there any sort of formal tracking of temperament issues? Seems to me that this information in a pedigree is as important as health test results!


Unfortunately I think not. It is best sought out by asking in places where you get opinions from other breeders in the breed community. Generally titles are a bit of a safeguard that the parents' temperaments were decent enough though. In this case the sire in question had an untitled dam from a byb origin (I can only verify that there are no titles in the dam's pedigree) who had a poor temperament and also seemed to pass it on genetically. So you might say that scrutinizing a pedigree can be useful. That said, genetics of behavior are complicated and there is no way of knowing if the issue will be passed on through the line. The person who gave the anecdote co-owned a supposed descendant (I cannot confirm due to lack of records) of the original poorly-tempered dog. I can verify that they did own her for a year before she seems to have gone back to live with the breeder. She was shown to CH but they said they had major issues with severe stranger fear. It seems they probably had a falling out with the breeder. Further research reveals she is currently a breeding dog and was bred to Ranger, which I find odd if they are close relatives especially if there are temperamental issues in the line. I cannot confirm because Ranger is not on OFA and the bitch's pedigree is not available. They are phantom dogs, and off-standard colors often have an origin in less than stellar breeding.

I am iffy on trusting a source I don't know (and in this case I have no prior experience with this person) so I can only advise caution. Especially since this source did have a falling out with the breeder so surely there are two sides to every story. My suggestion to anybody interested in the dogs would be to go meet them and spend time with them to see what the temperaments are like. Sometimes a poor temperament can be the result of a bad owner-dog match. It is also possible things were exaggerated due to a poor relationship between the breeder and co-owner.


----------

